# 2k6



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Let's see some pics from this year.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Only decent fish I got from the yak this year, 19" croaker.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

OK...here goes...


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

keep em coming.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*My largest fish from the kayak and I think*

the largest of the year  










Fisherkid 

Gotta work on that snook next year


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

how do you attatch pics?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

check your PM.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

almost forgot i started this one.

a few of mine from '06..


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)




----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

screw it i cant post the damn pics


----------



## troutslayer (May 9, 2006)

*a few...*

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l240/rwells929/digi1055.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l240/rwells929/Picture014.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l240/rwells929/puppics059.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

What a year! 

First ever citation striper - 









First ever citation sheep - 









Yahoo! Big blues in the summer on topwater - 









First ever cobia in a 'yak - 









I think we figured these guys out - 









Yehaw, Sight casting to cows in March - 









Looking forward to 2007! 

R


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

fisherman said:


> What a year!
> 
> First ever citation striper -
> 
> ...


your my hero  :beer: i think he gots you beat neil  

at least you gota a cobe lucky biatch :beer: 
ima get me one outa my yak this year:fishing:


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

cdog, is that a mainstream kingfish u have there?


----------

